# Steam Cleaner?



## Barabus (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi,
Does anyone use a steam cleaner in their engine bay??


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I don't personally, as i dont yet do engine bay detailing, but i here it is a safe effective way to clean your engine! :thumb:


----------



## Flatcap (Apr 24, 2006)

I don't use a full blown steam cleaner on engine bays as it's a bit risky with the old ECU's.

However, I do use one of those portable steam cleaners that just put about a pint of water in and it boils up. Very handy piece of kit, good for door shuts and under wheel arches too. They're only about £30-40 as well. Good investment if you do a lot or do it for a living.

:thumb:


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I'd never go near it. Rubber seals on sensors don't go too well with boiling water.










I did this with Autoglym Engine Degreaser and my jet wash on a hose pipe setting. (ie, like a normal hose pipe.)

Use a radiator brush to agitate the goo off any parts whilst your spraying degreaser over it.


----------



## Ultimate Valet (Aug 28, 2006)

Barabus said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone use a steam cleaner in their engine bay??


I would not use a steam cleaner in an engine bay, the hot air can rise into the delicate parts of the engine and cause damage. Just plenty of TFR and agitate with brush and rinse with water.


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

I've never needed to steam clean an engine bay. Plenty of de greaser agitated with a brush then rinse with low pressure hose. Repeat if necessary. I cover up the alternator and fuse box. Cover alarm sounder if its in the engine bay too


----------



## john185k (Mar 14, 2006)

cold water with a reasonable pressure is enough to take the dirt off after a healthy dose of degreaser


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi mate ,power washed my supra and caused me a lot of work to get it running right again ,but done my impreza with virosol citrus cleaner ,and auto glym vinly/rubber only took and hour and half rinsed iwth a bucket and sponge,take a look


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

my supra was fine with a nice steam clean


----------

